# Daemoness Cimmerian 7 Build (In Progress) Pics!



## ShreddyESP (Sep 28, 2012)

I just got some pictures (fantastic pictures, by Nolly) from Dylan yesterday. All i can say is  ! I can't wait to get my hands on this. 

I will post a detailed spec list soon, but for now, i'll just cover the basics:

Mahogany Body
Quilted Maple Top (Lagoon Burst)
Ebony Fretboard 
Maple Neck
Reversed Headstock

Onto the pictures!












































Cheers!


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 28, 2012)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck yeah. i saw these on facebook and havent stopped drooling for hours.


----------



## Jontain (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow that stain is gorgeous!

As its a deamoness... what are your plans for the inlay?


----------



## GSingleton (Sep 28, 2012)

GOOD GAWD


----------



## Adrian-XI (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow, congrats! Although I love how it looks in the second and third picture! Lol


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher (Sep 28, 2012)

I just... can't... believe...



...how EPIC this top is!

TOTALLY OWNED.


----------



## bob123 (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow! That looks incredible dude.

I need to find up what stains he uses lol


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 28, 2012)

The amount of faces in the quilt top, it looks dylan drew them in. Any plans for an inlay?


----------



## jarnozz (Sep 28, 2012)

this looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## CharliePark (Sep 28, 2012)

I think I'm more impressed by how perfectly the top is book-matched than the stain(although it is still amazing!).


----------



## ShreddyESP (Sep 28, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck yeah. i saw these on facebook and havent stopped drooling for hours.



Haha, me too man.



Jontain said:


> Wow that stain is gorgeous!
> 
> As its a deamoness... what are your plans for the inlay?



Yeah, the stain is fantastic! I don't want to give away the inlay design yet. I'll share pictures as soon as i get them. Sorry man.



GSingleton said:


> GOOD GAWD





Adrian-XI said:


> Wow, congrats! Although I love how it looks in the second and third picture! Lol





Az_Spirit_Crusher said:


> I just... can't... believe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bob123 said:


> Wow! That looks incredible dude.
> 
> I need to find up what stains he uses lol





drawnacrol said:


> The amount of faces in the quilt top, it looks dylan drew them in. Any plans for an inlay?



Yeah, i love it though. I love the 'eyes' everywhere. It adds SO much to the guitar.



jarnozz said:


> this looks absolutely amazing!





CharliePark said:


> I think I'm more impressed by how perfectly the top is book-matched than the stain(although it is still amazing!).



Thanks guys! The wait just got harder!


----------



## Jontain (Sep 28, 2012)

ShreddyESP said:


> Yeah, the stain is fantastic! I don't want to give away the inlay design yet. I'll share pictures as soon as i get them. Sorry man.



Not to worry man! I will defiantly be checking back for updates on this one, congrats 

EDIT: Just noticed the witches/old hag's/troll face on the far end of the body by the jack, that is one awesome piece of wood.


----------



## ikarus (Sep 28, 2012)

amazing finish! the first lagoon burst that I like.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Sep 28, 2012)

YES.....THIS! I saw the FB post and kinda went silently mad in my head. That is going to be an incredibly beautiful guitar...PERIOD! VERY jealous


----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 28, 2012)

Breathtaking.


----------



## Lagtastic (Sep 28, 2012)

Very nice! My build is also something similar to the Lagoon Burst over quilted maple, but I'm quite a ways back in line. Gotta be impressed by his work.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow! That quilted maple looks like a burled maple... anyway it's great!!


----------



## MikeK (Sep 28, 2012)

SO sick! His stains are so vivid.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Sep 28, 2012)

ikarus said:


> amazing finish! the first lagoon burst that I like.



This isn't completely finished. I wanted to get some more blue in the centre. Hopefully the next batch of pictures will be out soon.



Imbrium998 said:


> YES.....THIS! I saw the FB post and kinda went silently mad in my head. That is going to be an incredibly beautiful guitar...PERIOD! VERY jealous





dingaling said:


> Breathtaking.



Yeah, i ended up staring at these images for hours non-stop, last night. Haha.



Lagtastic said:


> Very nice! My build is also something similar to the Lagoon Burst over quilted maple, but I'm quite a ways back in line. Gotta be impressed by his work.



It's definitely worth the wait. It does get restless at times, but just keep telling yourself that you're going to get a fantastic guitar. It helps!



LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> Wow! That quilted maple looks like a burled maple... anyway it's great!!



Indeed. It is a very unique looking top. Definitely not the usual quilt!



MikeK said:


> SO sick! His stains are so vivid.



His work is fantastic!


----------



## kruneh (Sep 28, 2012)

Such a beauty!
I love the top and the stain, looks stunning man!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 28, 2012)

Holy mother of fuck. That is an incredible top!


----------



## crg123 (Sep 28, 2012)

MY GOD! That finish!


----------



## Frank_Domine (Sep 29, 2012)

crg123 said:


> MY GOD! That finish!



Actually, GOD finish!


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Sep 29, 2012)

I saw this on Facebook too, have now fried my keyboard from drool induced from viewing this.. Its just fucking mental.. Congrads man!


----------



## Vicious7 (Sep 30, 2012)

T-there's a *face* on that guitar!!! 0_0

See it? It's the burl in between the pickup routes and the bridge route makes a mouth.........looks like you got a couple of sneaky looking gorillas towards the bottom of the body on both sides.

OP, what in god's name did you buy? I know it's a Daemoness, but to actually have a demon in your gorgeous, beautiful blue stained guit-


----------



## Phrygian (Sep 30, 2012)

It looks amazing dude, can't wait to see your further updates! 

I'll just leave this little guy in this thread too, I find the resemblance astonishing.


----------



## quoenusz (Sep 30, 2012)

good lord! that finish is so awesome!


----------



## gordon_mlz (Sep 30, 2012)

Is this guitar inspired by misha mansoors? Looks like he has the exact same model/finish. Either way, looks sick.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 30, 2012)

If this guitar gets the water drop inlay I will have an aneurism.


----------



## skisgaar (Oct 1, 2012)

gordon_mlz said:


> Is this guitar inspired by misha mansoors? Looks like he has the exact same model/finish. Either way, looks sick.


Not quite the same finish. I'd imagine it was inspired by Misha, but this is more of a natural stain to blue fade, whereas Misha's was like a green to a blue.

Anyway, this thread is awesome cause I can look at pics, even on shitty 56k school internet XD


----------



## ShreddyESP (Oct 1, 2012)

kruneh said:


> Such a beauty!
> I love the top and the stain, looks stunning man!





BlackMastodon said:


> Holy mother of fuck. That is an incredible top!





crg123 said:


> MY GOD! That finish!





Frank_Domine said:


> Actually, GOD finish!



Thanks guys! Can't wait to 



Kiwimetal101 said:


> I saw this on Facebook too, have now fried my keyboard from drool induced from viewing this.. Its just fucking mental.. Congrads man!



Haha, yeah, i get lost in these pictures too sometimes.



Vicious7 said:


> T-there's a *face* on that guitar!!! 0_0
> 
> See it? It's the burl in between the pickup routes and the bridge route makes a mouth.........looks like you got a couple of sneaky looking gorillas towards the bottom of the body on both sides.
> 
> OP, what in god's name did you buy? I know it's a Daemoness, but to actually have a demon in your gorgeous, beautiful blue stained guit-



Haha, that's a strange interpretation of the finish, but it's true!



Phrygian said:


> It looks amazing dude, can't wait to see your further updates!
> 
> I'll just leave this little guy in this thread too, I find the resemblance astonishing.







quoenusz said:


> good lord! that finish is so awesome!







gordon_mlz said:


> Is this guitar inspired by misha mansoors? Looks like he has the exact same model/finish. Either way, looks sick.



I had my specs sent to Dylan before Misha's came out, but yeah, there is a LOT of similarity. The finish is a bit different, it should be evident once the guitar is complete, but the rest is QUITE similar.



skisgaar said:


> Not quite the same finish. I'd imagine it was inspired by Misha, but this is more of a natural stain to blue fade, whereas Misha's was like a green to a blue.
> 
> Anyway, this thread is awesome cause I can look at pics, even on shitty 56k school internet XD



Haha, it wouldn't load on my college's wifi.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Oct 2, 2012)

Amazing man, cant wait to see it finished. That top is incredible. Dylan does amazing work for sure!


----------



## decoy205 (Oct 2, 2012)

His work is really sick. That top is unreal and the finish is so 3d! Lucky!


----------



## ShreddyESP (Oct 2, 2012)

ChrisLetchford said:


> Amazing man, cant wait to see it finished. That top is incredible. Dylan does amazing work for sure!



Thanks Chris! Dylan is the man. If you guys ever tour India, you're welcome to try it out (after i've got it, that is).



decoy205 said:


> His work is really sick. That top is unreal and the finish is so 3d! Lucky!



Thanks man!


----------



## arkohors (Oct 2, 2012)

That finish is amazing! It's going to look incredible once the guitar is completed.

BTW: will this have a custom inlay design?


----------



## vent187 (Oct 3, 2012)

That is beautiful, man! I've been staring at it for soooo long. I bet it'll play like a dream too.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Nov 10, 2012)

I got a few more pictures from Dylan and Adam over the last few weeks! 

The inlay is based on a "Black Hole", check it out: 
I can't contain my excitement anymore. It's only a matter of weeks before i get this baby in my hands.


































Cheers men!


----------



## Lagtastic (Nov 10, 2012)

He's really getting good with his burst technique. I love how it slowly fades into the center.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Nov 10, 2012)

Lagtastic said:


> He's really getting good with his burst technique. I love how it slowly fades into the center.



^ This!

I have found a lot of burst finishes to be a little hokey, but these are so smooth and sexy. The guy is a master!


----------



## Edika (Nov 10, 2012)

Amazing! Just amazing! The wait must be killing you man so hang tough!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 10, 2012)

I tried remembering which Daemoness this was and then I saw the top and peed a little bit. Can't say enough good things about that finish.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Nov 10, 2012)

Lagtastic said:


> He's really getting good with his burst technique. I love how it slowly fades into the center.



I love it too! I get lost staring at these pictures.



Speculum Speculorum said:


> ^ This!
> 
> I have found a lot of burst finishes to be a little hokey, but these are so smooth and sexy. The guy is a master!





Edika said:


> Amazing! Just amazing! The wait must be killing you man so hang tough!



Yeah man, i look at these pictures at least once every half hour!



BlackMastodon said:


> I tried remembering which Daemoness this was and then I saw the top and peed a little bit. Can't say enough good things about that finish.



The finish is beautiful indeed. Dylan is a master!


----------



## angus (Nov 10, 2012)

That is amazing. Wow. I love the color and the inlay. He does pretty great work, doesn't he?


----------



## Metaloaf (Nov 10, 2012)

Those inlays he does... how the hell does he do that?, all those little sharp corners and details, he truly does some incredible work.

That burst is soooo perfect on that amazing top! wow,... I don't know what to say.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Nov 10, 2012)

Damnit you have an awesome guitar on the way! Unreal. 

I get the black hole, and it's a really cool take on it. It also looks like a bullet was shot through the fretboard, which is equally cool. Either way I love it. I have a cool color stain idea for mine and I wasn't sure how to have Dylan do it, on quilted or burled maple. But seeing this burst might have sealed the deal for me. What is the neck wood and body?


----------



## jarnozz (Nov 10, 2012)

That inlay is insane! Btw, I can´t stop looking at that scary top. It looks like there are eyes betwee the pickup cavities staring deep into your soul xD


----------



## DTSH (Nov 10, 2012)

Great top, amazing finish, ridiculous inlay... I'm truly impressed.


----------



## Purelojik (Nov 10, 2012)

i cant stop staring at that lagoon burst....


does he do that epoxy base coat he talks about in his site video before or after the stain? i wanna say after so the stain can penetrate into the wood...damn that is just gorgeous


----------



## JackPlaysIbanez (Nov 11, 2012)

that. is the best looking guitar ive ever seen...except the purple cimmerian...


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Nov 11, 2012)

*drool*
.
.
.
Huh? Whatyasaid?


----------



## Atomshipped (Nov 11, 2012)

What a top omfg.


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 3, 2012)

This is amazing, congrats.


----------

